# Sweet dreams?



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

dis_a_brie.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Nov 8, 2013


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Kinda cheesy, doncha think?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

It is cheesy but I am "gouda" with it.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Some people throw multiple puns in a single post. I prefer to finely craft singles


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

I dunno..it kinda grates on me a little.


----------



## jaidyn (Nov 7, 2013)

Choose your words care-Philly... *groan*


----------



## jaidyn (Nov 7, 2013)

rat said:


> Some people throw multiple puns in a single post. I prefer to finely craft singles


Lol... Very clever...


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Annie would be proud!!!


----------



## jaidyn (Nov 7, 2013)

Annie?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Find another whey


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

'Brie' nice to me
Don't 'jack' with me.....i'll shred you
Life is 'gouda'
Life is but a cream
Be 'stilton' my heart
See the U.S.A in a 'chevre' let (car commercial of yore)
You're hot, pepperjack!
Am i 'blue'......(linda ronstadt song)

What can i say...it's been a long drive through the desert!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Jaidyn said:


> Annie?


Lennox, who sang the original song:


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh stop showin off JOEY--we all know you're the cleverest Cheez Whiz from

Winconsin to Monterey--you just got everyone's Goat!


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

LOL meezenplaz!!!! Meeeeeeeeeehhhhh


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh my meez, 
....feeling a little 'extra sharp' today i see.
How did you even know that i was in monterey, jack?

joey


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey, I'm an _American _in California, plus I'm just _Aged_ enough to know these things.

By the way keep your eyes open, there are some beautiful houses and _Cottages in Monterey._

In fact, didn't they film Season 2 of the _Colby's _up there? 


> Meeeeeeeeeehhhhh


Very nice _goat _imitation by the way Soesje! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

UNCLE!!!!!
joey


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

This thread is going _pourly. _It has about reached it's _waterloo_. Maybe time to be _ridder_ of it before it becomes a real _stinking bishop_!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Alrighty then cheflayne,
Please escort the elephant back in.....

joey


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

enhanced-buzz-wide-26829-1342538818-5.jpg




__
cheflayne


__
Nov 19, 2013


----------



## jaidyn (Nov 7, 2013)

Lol! What's with the elephant, cheflayne? I've seen it twice now!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

LOL! Over time I have shared a few humorous pictures with durangojo that happen to have elephants in them, so she thinks I have a thing for elephants

.




  








elephant_rembrance.jpg




__
cheflayne


__
Nov 19, 2013








One morning I shot an elephant in my pajamas. How he got into my pajamas I'll never know.

Groucho Marx 

View media item 89180
Actually I have thing for the Marx brothers and Harpo in particular.

View media item 89181


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

> UNCLE!!!!!


Finally. Cuz TBH, I'm getting low on ammo.

Though I'm surprised you didn't say MONKEY'S Uncle. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


> This thread is going _pourly. _It has about reached it's _waterloo_. Maybe time to
> 
> be _ridder_ of it before it becomes a real _stinking bishop_!


I agree Chef, no matter HOW you _slice _it, this cheesy thread is getting pretty _moldy _at this point!

BTW Cheflayne great pics. The first one would seem to me the animal kingdom's

equivalent of a train wreck. lol

And I love that dock-of-the-bay one


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

It came all out of the BLUE....


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Uh oh now we've gotten YOU started.... just don't get carried away or we'll have to get_ Firm_ with you...

Ugh, as The _Swiss_ have been known to say, looks like we've created a _Munster_ here.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

_Teleme _it ain't so.


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

Did you know, _Bruder Basil_ nicked the Prioress' _Bra?_


----------

